# 1941 Westfield Columbia Bike in my attic



## Rockman53 (Jul 5, 2020)

Hi everyone. I am new here. I just found this thread so I thought I would write and say hello. I have a 1941 Westfield Columbia in my attic and don't know what to do with it. The bike belonged to my uncle and he died in the service in 1944 in Germany. My grandmother wouldn't part with it so it was placed in the attic and it stayed there. I now own the house and I am 67 and I think it's time to figure out what I should do with it. Any help would be appreciated. Thanks. Rocco


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 5, 2020)

service it, tires, wash and wax it.

Ride it until you can't ride anymore.

It is beautiful.  congratulations


----------



## tripple3 (Jul 5, 2020)

Welcome to the CABE.
Super neat bike!
You probably already have messages offering you various amounts of money.
It's really neat that there's family history to go with it.
It would be even Cooler if someone in the family, loved the Old Bike and wanted to become care-taker.
I have a 1937 Syracuse, by Westfield that I absolutely love.
That Westfield will make somebody very happy to enjoy.


----------



## lounging (Jul 5, 2020)

Welcome!
That bike is part of the family, it would be difficult for me to part with something like that.  Blue is beautiful and that bike looks to be in super shape.  I would service it and enjoy it as much as possible!  You are still young and biking is so much fun!  Do it while you still can and the knowledgeable people here will help you along the way


----------



## Archie Sturmer (Jul 5, 2020)

Looks like your attic has room for lots of bikes!


----------



## mrg (Jul 5, 2020)

Great history, don't rush in to selling, sense tires & labor/cleaning are cheap, clean carefully & service and ride, your grandmother would have wanted you to enjoy it!, oh ya, that's my favorite Westfield Tank!


----------



## Mercian (Jul 6, 2020)

Nice bike, and thanks for the nice clear pictures of the frame numbers.

To confirm, F112341 H7 was built in July 1941.

Best Regards,

Adrian


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 6, 2020)

The double struck serial number, 4 over 3 is a nice touch also.


----------



## Mercian (Jul 6, 2020)

piercer_99 said:


> The double struck serial number, 4 over 3 is a nice touch also.




Not the first one I've seen, and occasionally they're upside down too (-:

I've also seen W used as M in some Westfield S/N, but that was quite deliberate, presumably because there was no M available.

You can see how annoyed he was from how bent the bb is from the second blow.


----------



## mrg (Jul 6, 2020)

Mercian said:


> Not the first one I've seen, and occasionally they're upside down too (-:
> 
> I've also seen W used as M in some Westfield S/N, but that was quite deliberate, presumably because there was no M available.
> 
> You can see how annoyed he was from how bent the bb is from the second blow.




Maybe a Monday or Friday stamping, still trying to figure my 50's that starts with a V that I don't seen in any Westfield/Columbia lists?


----------



## redline1968 (Jul 6, 2020)

I would Sell it.. if it was something you have to decide on what to do with then its a important bicycle but not enough to keep anymore.. someone will take it cherish and use it like it should be .. possibly having the thought that its gonna find a new happy home will bring closure on it.


----------



## piercer_99 (Jul 6, 2020)

mrg said:


> Maybe a Monday or Friday stamping, still trying to figure my 50's that starts with a V that I don't seen in any Westfield/Columbia lists?



ask Kenneth, aka @MrColumbia


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 6, 2020)

How are your knees?   If you are so inclined to get it rolling and ride it you may find some real joy in it. If not I would say if any close friends or anyone in your family likes riding any kind of bicycle offer it to them. They might just love it. If not then sell it..... Perhaps to someone here. Just don't repaint or throw anything like the tires away. If you decide to sell it keep it as found. Thanks for sharing!


----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 6, 2020)

mrg said:


> Maybe a Monday or Friday stamping, still trying to figure my 50's that starts with a V that I don't seen in any Westfield/Columbia lists?



There was never a "V". If it is a 5's Columbia it may be a "W" that is poorly stamped.


----------



## mrg (Jul 6, 2020)




----------



## MrColumbia (Jul 6, 2020)

Have a picture of the entire bike? There is no "V" in the charts and in 30 years have never came across one.


----------



## mrg (Jul 7, 2020)

Don't want to hijack this thread so here's the link to the story, https://thecabe.com/forum/threads/green-black-columbia.173726/, Ya I've never seen a "V" either @MrColumbia


----------



## Scribble (Jul 11, 2020)

I bet it ya pumped the tires up and readjusted the bars and seat you could ride it as is , that thing is mint ! I think most my fellow members agree, keep it ride it ! If not sell it to one of us so it stays perfect !!


----------



## bobcycles (Jul 11, 2020)

Rub out and polish the paint air up the tires and you will decide to hang on to it I'm certain!
Great family heirloom!   Value not particularly high but not low either...
600-1000 depending on the interest of the buyer is a good window.


----------



## OZ1972 (Jul 11, 2020)

Very cool bike


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 22, 2021)

Stumbled on this year old thread. Wonder what happened to the bike. I would have kept it in the family for sentimental reasons. The OP hasn’t been back since.


----------



## sworley (Jun 22, 2021)

Prob got some lofty offers and sold it. Fork looked bent...


----------



## Ernbar (Jun 22, 2021)

sworley said:


> Prob got some lofty offers and sold it. Fork looked bent...



Forks look to be ok to me.


----------



## Kato (Jul 9, 2021)

Ernbar said:


> Stumbled on this year old thread. Wonder what happened to the bike. I would have kept it in the family for sentimental reasons. The OP hasn’t been back since.



Thread has gone crickets............
Hate it when that happens especially on such a kool bike with a story......or potential story.


----------



## Lamont (Jul 11, 2021)

long time ago , but a chilling reminder of one mother among so many .... kindof like the the Ken Burns ww2 family stories 

I would have a bike Lisence Plate made up , a vertical one to mount on rear fender .  

Then ride it from the WW2 memorial , over the memorial bridge to the Arlington entrance. ( all flat except the slope of the bridge ) 

Take pics at either end . Frame the pics with a narrative .  

Then I would be at peace to give to family member or sell.

Picture on the wall will be much easier carry along if/when u downsize . 


( between oct 1 and first week of May ....  not in summer )


----------



## Balloonoob (Jul 11, 2021)

Hopefully this bike is in good hands now. If you have a handful of prewar bikes chances are one of them would have a similar story. All the more reason to take pride in the bikes you ride. Crazy how forks bend just sitting in an attic


----------

